# Double book raffle



## Dayvo (23 Aug 2016)

Time to pass on two books:

_Racing Through the Dark _- David Millar https://www.amazon.com/Racing-Through-Dark-David-Millar/dp/1409120384
_One Man and his Bike _- Mike Carter https://www.amazon.com/One-Man-His-Bike-Life-changing/dp/0091940567

I'll be returning to England next Monday for three days and will post the books then, so I'll need the winners' addresses by Saturday evening at the latest. 

I'll draw the names on Friday evening.


----------



## Gert Lush (23 Aug 2016)

Could I put my name in for the David Millar book please?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2016)

Oooo One Man and His Bike for my ticket.

You should have arranged your trip a few days later and you could have joined us on https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/summer-cinque-ports-ride-6th-aug-3rd-sept.203851/

Most of the SE contingent of CC will be there and I'm sure we could have found you a bike.


----------



## Shadow (23 Aug 2016)

Yes please Dayvo; put my name in the hat for both please. Not being greedy, just trying to win one of these bl***y raffles!



Dayvo said:


> I'll be returning to England next Monday for three days


Another 'work' session near Felbridge?!?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Aug 2016)

Could you put me in for Mike Carter please. 

I've read the Miller book, someone else will benefit better.


----------



## Buck (24 Aug 2016)

If I could have a raffle ticket for both into the lucky hat please ? 

Thank You!


----------



## Freds Dad (24 Aug 2016)

Can you please put me in the hat for both books please.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> You should have arranged your trip a few days later and you could have joined us on





Shadow said:


> Another 'work' session near Felbridge?!?



'Fraid not. Returning for my father's funeral. 

Glad to see there's a bit of interest in the books. Reading about cycling is almost as enjoyable as riding the bike itself.


----------



## Shadow (24 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Returning for my father's funeral.


Sorry to hear about that Dayvo. These times are never good, under the circumstances, I hope you have as pleasant enough trip as can be expected. Will you be staying with family while here?


----------



## Dayvo (24 Aug 2016)

Shadow said:


> Sorry to hear about that Dayvo. These times are never good, under the circumstances, I hope you have as pleasant enough trip as can be expected. Will you be staying with family while here?



Thanks, Shadow. Myself and the misses will be staying with an old mate for two nights in Brentwood. 

Hopefully I'll be able to top up on some more books (to pass on when I'm back in March).


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2016)

Sorry to hear that @Dayvo.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Aug 2016)

Well, the draw's been made...

The recipient of the David Millar book is @Gert Lush 

and @Shadow was the winner of the Mike Carter book.

Hopefully the unlucky losers will have another chance if/when the books are re raffled. 

Can Gert Lush and Shadow pm their addresses asap so I can get them enveloped and addressed ready for posting on Tuesday or Wednesday next week.


----------



## Gert Lush (26 Aug 2016)

Yay! Pm on the way.


----------



## Shadow (26 Aug 2016)

hooray, at last, a winner for once; pm on its way.
will re-raffle as soon as read.


----------



## ACS (26 Aug 2016)

Missed it Bah


----------



## Shadow (26 Aug 2016)

ACS said:


> Missed it Bah


Too late. The Lush one took it. But hopefully he will re-raffle in due course in the spirit of these CC book raffles.


----------



## Gert Lush (27 Aug 2016)

Of course


----------

